# Beagle fact or fiction



## NorfolkPup (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi everyone

My partner and I are considering getting a dog and we are trying to research breeds we are interested in as much as possible. I am really interested in finding some answers to the following things;

1) Is it true that almost all beagles will bark/howl if left alone for any period of time?
2) Beagles are very difficult to train and training takes far longer than with some other breeds?
3) Beagles will be troublesome if they are the only dog in the household and prefer having another dog for company?
4) Beagles can rarely be allowed to run off the lead because their recall is so poor.

I would LOVE some beagle owners to dispell these statements as myths, particularly the one about beagles barking continuously as this is my partners main concern. However, honesty would be most appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

NorfolkPup said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My partner and I are considering getting a dog and we are trying to research breeds we are interested in as much as possible. I am really interested in finding some answers to the following things;
> 
> ...


Beagles are fantastic dogs but they are hard work. but once you have accepted their stubborn little mannerisms they are very loving and gentle dogs. My girl adores my son and the rabbit and would love the cats if they stuck around long enough for her to say hi!! As long as you go in with open eyes and have the time and the patcients(sp) they are wonderful dogs.


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

I would echo Sary Beagle. Beagles are great dogs you just need to have the patience and time. Zeus is six months and it hasn't been an easy ride but he is a complete delight now. We are having trouble with our neighbour who says our boy barks when we're not home, but we have been filming him on our webcam while we're out and it's completely untrue. He just sleeps. So the neighbour obviously has other issues! As long as you exercise and stimulate them mentally they will be great. Zeus is currently sitting on the sofa with us watching the telly while hubby is munching on cakes and chocolate right in front of him and he's just happy to be with us. 

We will hit the teenage phase shortly but we are prepared for that and i have found that Zeus has really taken to clicker training, he even plays dead when you do a "finger gun" and say "BANG"!!

Recall is hard work but we are determined to get there - like Sary we use a long line but we have a contained wood near us with tennis courts in so we let him off lead in the courts so he can have a good run and we practice recall. 

It's all about perseverence and patience and all the work you put it feels great when your doggy finally gets something and cottons on.

I love my boy and would not have any other breed!


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

I love a good beagle thread!

I will warn you though I look at beagle through MASSIVE rose tinted spectacles. I had beagles around me since I was born and my parents are onto number 5 which they got a year or so before left home.

1) Is it true that almost all beagles will bark/howl if left alone for any period of time?
No, not in my experience. All of our beagles have slept outside in the shed and have also always been left at home while we were at school and mum at work (6hrs) and we have never had a problem with any of them. The only vocal beagle we have had is the latest one but he tends to bark when people come and go, this could definitely be trained out of him but my parents just aren't the training type.

2) Beagles are very difficult to train and training takes far longer than with some other breeds?
As just said above my parents arent the training type but all our beagles have known the commands sit, stay, here, no etc. They have been well behaved on the whole (Fred, beagle no.4 was an exception to this he was v.naughty).


3) Beagles will be troublesome if they are the only dog in the household and prefer having another dog for company?
We have always had two beagles together; this last one has been the only lone dog, yes there was the odd squabble but nothing more than what would be expected. Again Fred used to fight Kim a far bit but nothing drastic. Kim did puncture Fred ear though which never really healed properly and when he used to shake his head blood would go over the walls (you can imagine with those floppy ears he could get some distance with the blood), after trying cones and bandages my Dad ended up duck taping his ear down 

4) Beagles can rarely be allowed to run off the lead because their recall is so poor.
All our beagles have been allowed off lead and although they didn't always come back first time they never went chasing dogs, it was normally the scent of food! I honestly believe with good training this can be overcome, ours would always come back if you ran away creaming!


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

obviously getting any breed of dog is hard work at the start.
we have lexie our 11mth old beagle since she was 8weeks and it has been a rollercoaster but it was/is puppiness/teenage tantrums more than beagleness. we live in the country with neighbours either side and she has an outdoor run (with roof and kennel-id live in it!!) where she spends time when we are not home and she loves it, doesnt bark (iv asked the neighbours)when left alone. when she barks its always either when she wants something (like the door opened or what i am eating!) or else in the evening when she hears/smells something outside. she doesnt really howl that often (OH was just saying the other day remember when she was little and tried to howl-it was so pathetic but cute), she does this cute kind of talking thing (which i reckon is her muttering and answering me back).
her recall isnt bad, we let her off on beach and on sunday we let her off in the forest for 1st time and she came back everytime bar one when she found a couple to talk to. i keep her on a lead on ordinary walks as i wouldnt trust her with cars.
lexie loves body contact too, she isnt allowed on sofa but has learned to get up so quitely that she is up and lying without you even noticing. she stands leaning against our legs and wraps herself around like a cat!
she is MEGA intelligent if you ask me, she is fab at using her paws to hold things and gets things she cant reach. she can now open the back door and kitchen door using her paws and mouth. she knows all the commands and can exercise restraint when i use the off and leave it commands. 
last nite she was in her bed on floor and we were on sofa watching tv and when we got up to make lunches we looked around and she was sitting up on sofa watching tv like it was perfectly acceptable! shes a monkey but we love her to bits, she is OH first ever dog and he would not be without her.
she spends her day sleeping, running around garden, looking out the window, following me around or chewing her nylabone and ropetoys. she doesnt like getting up before 7.30am and is fast asleep in her bed by 10pm and not a peep during the night. toilet training her was very easy.
does that answer all questions? she is very good with other dogs never growls or barks.
if you do get a beagle, know what you are doing (you obviously have your homework done) be prepared for hard work if its pup/young dog. good luck!


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

NorfolkPup said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My partner and I are considering getting a dog and we are trying to research breeds we are interested in as much as possible. I am really interested in finding some answers to the following things;
> 
> ...


Beagles can be stubborn and headstrong,but as I have said many times the very best advice I was given by a vet was that I would have to learn to be even more stubborn and its worked,we have the most amazing dog,who is absolutely gorgeous,never ever so much as grumbles or growls,has a beautiful temperment,loves kids and I wouldn't swap for anything,ever


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

NorfolkPup said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My partner and I are considering getting a dog and we are trying to research breeds we are interested in as much as possible. I am really interested in finding some answers to the following things;
> 
> ...


1) My beagle does howl if he can't get to me - i.e. I lock him in the kitchen by accident whilst I'm elsewhere in the house. That is literally what their bay/bark is for - to call others to their position. But otherwise I've found him to be the quietest dog I've ever owned.

2) My beagle was not difficult to train - they are food driven so as long as you have food to train with you'll be fine. By 19 weeks old he knew how to sit, stay, shake hands, do a high 5, lie down, leave a treat when asked...all sorts. You get out what you put in.

3) My beagle is the only dog in the household and he's fine. They do prefer company I think - not a dog to be left home alone all day whilst you work - but fine without other dogs around.

4) Beagles follow their nose. I am not letting my beagle run free for safety reasons. ANY dog can decide to run off after a cat or something more interesting than you. But I wouldn't get a beagle if you're hoping for a dog that'll be great offlead.


----------

